# help with sky draw



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

treaton said:


> A family came to my range for the first time last week, great people, avid archers, eager to learn and willing to put in the time to practice. They are shooting somewhere every weekend, and practicing several nights a week.
> 
> The dad is an experienced archer, but the others are just starting out and have a problem with sky drawing.
> 
> ...



but the next place they shoot....:wink:
Exactly.
maybe comment about drawing on target, and emphasize being over bow'd...

let me know when the next beef-bbq is !!! heheheeheheeeeee


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treaton said:


> A family came to my range for the first time last week, great people, avid archers, eager to learn and willing to put in the time to practice. They are shooting somewhere every weekend, and practicing several nights a week.
> 
> The dad is an experienced archer, but the others are just starting out and have a problem with sky drawing.
> 
> ...


I can only come up with two other things. 

If they are competitive archers, and it sounds like it, If there should be some kind of malfunction, ie release, d-loop, ...etc, during a sky draw, the arrow has NO chance of being scored. If they draw on target, there is a greater likelihood that the arrow will hit the target and can be scored.

They will more than likely still be able to find it if nothing else. I know how much I spend on arrows and equipment, I can't imagine having to outfit the whole family.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

Tell them it throws their shot off by messing up their form....

Tell them to stand tall and focus on the target first. Then draw and bring the bow to them and not move their head. This helps you keep your stance and overall form solid. Sky drawing is not only dangerous, you waste energy trying to get setup for the shot trying to get in proper position....


SB


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

We were talking about this just the other day and i said its too bad people don't know the etiquette of archery,, there needs to be a common sense list made up for the people that don't have any common sense, as its not common anymore.
people yelling laughing back slapping while people are on the line at full draw peoples kids being a pita to everyone etc etc


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

I've seen several folks go as far as to turn their head in the opposite direction while drawing their bow at our local 3d tournaments. Treaton, you might post a rule, that in the interest of safety, all bows must be drawn at or below the level of the target and remind them of this rule. 

As far as kids at tournaments and having fun while you shoot, I guess, based on the comment above, that when I started shooting it was with guys that didn't have archery etiquette. Instead they had fun and brought along kids and newbies to introduce them to the sport. If MY concentration is broken because someone is talking, laughing or backslapping their buddy while I'M shooting then I'M not very focused and just looking for an execuse. However, if they are acting in an unsafe manner that's another story all together.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

As someone who is a little bit guilty of sky drawing myself (I do it to set my front shoulder down), I would want someone to just tell me. Make sure that you point out that if you're pulling too much weight that you'll be dropping points as the round progresses due to being tired. They could end up more worried about getting their bows drawn then they are about where their arrows are going causing decreased safety and dropped points.

Just make sure that you tell them how much better they'll score with a properly fit bow and don't make it a manhood challenge and they should appreciate the help.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Good idea on messing up the shot..Tell them that the sky draw torques the shot and holding the bow out and drawing to anchor is much better and see what happens......Or just be brutal like me and explain what could happen


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> I've seen several folks go as far as to turn their head in the opposite direction while drawing their bow at our local 3d tournaments. Treaton, you might post a rule, that in the interest of safety, all bows must be drawn at or below the level of the target and remind them of this rule.
> 
> As far as kids at tournaments and having fun while you shoot, I guess, based on the comment above, that when I started shooting it was with guys that didn't have archery etiquette. Instead they had fun and brought along kids and newbies to introduce them to the sport. If MY concentration is broken because someone is talking, laughing or backslapping their buddy while I'M shooting then I'M not very focused and just looking for an execuse. However, if they are acting in an unsafe manner that's another story all together.


Its all about fun, as a kid growing up in the 60's and going to a shoot every weekend i was schooled early on you dont run and yell and yell while people are shooting and be up on the line with another group disturbing them and if your over bowed fix it.. i've taught many youngesters to shoot spent time teaching 4-h'ers etc and they all learned safety first and manners a close second 
we have to have the youth on fire for our game or it will die out its just sad that some people cant be curtious anymore and dont think safety first 

Act the fool at a Golf course and see what happens.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

When you say "sky draw"... just how far are they raising the bow in the air when they draw?


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> When you say "sky draw"... just how far are they raising the bow in the air when they draw?


Almost straight up, looking down at the ground behind them during the process. First time I saw it, I didn't think they were going to make it to full draw.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

That could be a problem!!!!


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

treaton said:


> Almost straight up, looking down at the ground behind them during the process. First time I saw it, I didn't think they were going to make it to full draw.


Not sure if the NFAA rules cover this situation or not. I don't remember reading it. And I don't know what the NC State rules are, but the PA State organization does not allow sky drawing in it's shoots. It's in the rule book. If you bow is higher than the back of the target butt or the wind flag if there is one, you can be disqualified from the shoot.


----------



## toyrunner (Jun 26, 2006)

We have a female in this area that starts her draw high to the left and comes down to normal level but aimed 45 degrees hard left. Anybody standing to her left pretty much runs for cover the first time they witness it. She has been told numerous times at different venues this is a safety hazard and not to do it but continues anyway. I know for a fact she knows better as she's been shooting for years but don't think she really cares much one way or the other.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

Whats even scarier is when the draw almost straight down :mgsee lots of ladies and kids doing it).


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

kgoold said:


> Whats even scarier is when the draw almost straight down :mgsee lots of ladies and kids doing it).


I'm guessing that you've not shot field in the old days when if you could touch an arrow with your equipment from the shooting peg, you could reshoot the arrow. Some guys would shoot the arrow into the ground at their feet rather than try to let down and lose an arrow......yes, it was scary.......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You just need to teach them to draw correctly.....most have no clue how to do it.

There are a lot of people that do draw like that for a reason though....some use this method to set their shoulder. Bob Eyler is a good example of this. I am pretty sure that these people don't fall into that category though :wink:

But they won't get DQed for shy drawing....if that was the case 50%+ of the field at all shoots would get sent packing.:embara:


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

I can honestly say that most of the shooters that are around here sky draw to an extent. Very few draw lower then the target backstop.No rules against. Heck I have had arrows get away from me and they land usually to the left of the target and beyond. Usually on short targets the shot goes high but on longer shots they are not over but like I said earlier to the left.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> I can honestly say that most of the shooters that are around here sky draw to an extent. Very few draw lower then the target backstop.No rules against. Heck I have had arrows get away from me and they land usually to the left of the target and beyond. Usually on short targets the shot goes high but on longer shots they are not over but like I said earlier to the left.


I probably used to sky draw a little. Not a lot, but enough to overshoot the backstop if my release went off inadvertently. But I completed the GRIV Masters Class a few weeks ago. Griv preaches drawing into alignment. I've been practicing that, and not only does it help me get off a smoother, more consistent shot, it also elminates sky drawing. You can't sky draw and draw into alignment.


----------



## GRIV (May 20, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> I probably used to sky draw a little. Not a lot, but enough to overshoot the backstop if my release went off inadvertently. But I completed the GRIV Masters Class a few weeks ago. Griv preaches drawing into alignment. I've been practicing that, and not only does it help me get off a smoother, more consistent shot, it also elminates sky drawing. You can't sky draw and draw into alignment.


Hey Kid!

I am glad you are making it work for you!

It is always a good idea to look at what you want to hit, then draw, and without moving your head, move your release into anchor. Your scope, peep and anchor should easily align with the X you are looking at without any extra wiggle, tilt, or twisting. You may discover you have to move your peep or change the way your hand fits you face, but it is worth it. 

Once you get it working, if things don't line up all the sudden, you know there's a problem. If you are used to twisting and bouncing into your setup, it can be different every time. You will never know if it is wrong until the release opens, and then... its too late.


----------

